# Not Sure If I Like It But Keep Looking At It



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Dunno, I keep going back to look at this piece. I think I like it and may grab one but just don't know. Has anyone had one or have one in their collection?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

James said:


> Dunno, I keep going back to look at this piece. I think I like it and may grab one but just don't know. Has anyone had one or have one in their collection?


This was one i always wanted James ,the new ones are not as good builds as the older version i believe ,correct me if i wrong .They are a nice lump though mmmmnow look what youve done :cry2:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol yea. I guess the only thing I wonder is how it compares in quality and feel to a strela? The pushers, crowns, dial and hands finishing. And does the inner bezel rattle? The dial is not as intricate and perhaps less detail but not sure if less in quality or just less markings.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Stella got to be much more refined ,when you see second hand versions come up of the older version battered you wonder why they pull in pretty good money .Ive not got either watch so ill shut the ....up id be happy with both :lol:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I assume your's is a modern re-issue, so can't comment on build but modern Poljots usually get thumbs up for build quality at the price.

As far as looks goes, I like my 1970's example, a little different in a quirky Russian way :huh:

Not as elegant (if a tool chrono can be elegant h34r: ) as a Strela but a nice piece never the less.










Mike


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well still just looking at it not in hand yet. thats a nice pic thanks for that. were the originals chromed cases, it looks stainless?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Mine chrome but I think some came in stainles steel.

Mike


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

MIKE said:


> I assume your's is a modern re-issue, so can't comment on build but modern Poljots usually get thumbs up for build quality at the price.
> 
> As far as looks goes, I like my 1970's example, a little different in a quirky Russian way :huh:
> 
> ...


Chrome case and English markings would date this from 1983 to 1990ish.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A few of us have had or have these.

I would describe it as agricultural, does it's job very well but don't expect luxury!

Here's my old thing, given to me by a very kind ex forumer


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I've got one of the modern re-issue ones and Its silky smooth and as refined as any strela

just a bit more agricultural looking I suppose.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Great looking watch overall. The more I look at it

the more I like those big rectangular hands.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Not bad that methinks.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a couple and I love 'em.. one 'Sturmanskie' and one '300 years of Russian Navy'

Good daily wear and distinctive! I was afraid to wear my immaculate Strela; these I wear regularly without concern...

Mine are stainless.










(The left hand crown rotates the inner bezel, which doesn't rattle)


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I think that looks great,its different to most things out there


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

chris l said:


> I have a couple and I love 'em.. one 'Sturmanskie' and one '300 years of Russian Navy'
> 
> Good daily wear and distinctive! I was afraid to wear my immaculate Strela; these I wear regularly without concern...
> 
> ...


Nice pair ,wanting one even more now ,took me 2 years to forget thr russain phaze :cry2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This is basically just a different version of the same watch...

*Полйот ОКЕАН `Командирские БМФ`*

(Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF`) cal.3133 23 Jewels




























I bought it off Roy five years ago (my first watch purchase from RLT :rltb: ), I still love it, IMO an excellent well made watch with great looks B)

BTW, the bezel doesn`t rattle :thumbsup:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

:cry2: buggers all of you lol. and nice pieces, seen those Okeah also. well bought one reproduction just this minute, as in my original post. other half going to be pissed, raining packages in the next 2 weeks and this was promised to be the year of relaxing. sumthin gotta go I guess to keep her happy, looks in watch case tonight ha


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This is basically just a different version of the same watch...
> 
> *Полйот ОКЕАН `Командирские БМФ`*
> 
> ...


I've always liked and wanted an Okean; that one's a beauty. Seems odd that only a few years back there were loads of Russians around. And I didn't buy them all!

I'll always have a soft spot for Soviet horology; it got me started at an affordable cost. Then it was older Swiss. French. And Germans . Japanese and even Czechs!

Bl**dy Russians!

Nice Okean, though...


----------



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

I like that; I would enjoy wearing that. A little more refined than it's predecessors.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well it arrived last night. Hmm as stated in the first part of the thread title not sure if I like it. It's just me and square or rectangle watches or for that matter anything 70's related!! But hey it was an excellent cost and no one did a series of pics on the case that I can find. Now who wants it wore it 4.5 hours, I won't be keeping it!!

It is an excellent reproduction of the original right down to the lume color. Numbers on the inner bezel a bit larger easier to read. Hands are silver despite my pics. Lots of reflections, in the car taking these so not sure how they look, bit sunny out. I find the crown and pushers a bit easier to operate due to the length and throw vs. a Strela. case finish good. Little cuts outs in the lugs for the strap. Imagine a hadley would do it wonders. The strap is out of my used bin tucked the white stitched branded original away first off. Lume glows, nothing special. About the same crystal as the Strela. I do find the inner bezel a bit useless as it runs way too easy but is modeled after the 70's original. Would have just preferred numbers on a fixed inner bezel but no one asked me lol. It is one chunky baby. Good for the money was about two & a half landed cheap when you look at fleabay

So some pics. Enjoy.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------

